# Scherzi a Parte con Enrico Papi, dal 12 settembre su Canale 5



## fabri47 (8 Settembre 2021)

Ritorna lo storico show *Scherzi a Parte*, che segna un altro grande ritorno a Mediaset, ossia quello di *Enrico Papi* che condurrà questa edizione 2021, la quale segnerà un ritorno alle origini del format, dopo quella deludente del 2018 presentata da Paolo Bonolis. Papi, ad ogni puntata, sarà affiancato da volti femminili e, tra quelli annunciati, ci saranno *Elisabetta Gregoraci* ed *Antonella Elia*.

Tra le *vittime *degli scherzi avremo: *Manuela Arcuri, Orietta Berti, Paolo Del Debbio, Mario Giordano, Andrea Roncato, Valeria Marini, Antonella Elia* e *Gianfranco Vissani*.

Scherzi a Parte andrà in onda la *domenica*, in prima serata su *Canale 5*, a partire dal *12 settembre* per sei puntate.


----------



## fabri47 (8 Settembre 2021)




----------



## fabri47 (8 Settembre 2021)




----------



## fabri47 (8 Settembre 2021)

*Promo che mostra che ci saranno anche Giletti, la Pellegrini e la Barale tra le vittime.*


----------



## fabri47 (8 Settembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ritorna lo storico show *Scherzi a Parte*, che segna un altro grande ritorno a Mediaset, ossia quello di *Enrico Papi* che condurrà questa edizione 2021, la quale segnerà un ritorno alle origini del format, dopo quella deludente del 2018 presentata da Paolo Bonolis. Papi, ad ogni puntata, sarà affiancato da volti femminili e, tra quelli annunciati, ci saranno *Elisabetta Gregoraci* ed *Antonella Elia*.
> 
> Tra le *vittime *degli scherzi avremo: *Manuela Arcuri, Orietta Berti, Paolo Del Debbio, Mario Giordano, Andrea Roncato, Valeria Marini, Antonella Elia* e *Gianfranco Vissani*.
> 
> Scherzi a Parte andrà in onda la *domenica*, in prima serata su *Canale 5*, a partire dal *12 settembre* per sei puntate.


Si preannuncia un'edizione bomba, la vedo malissimo per Cattelan su Rai 1 che andrà lo stesso giorno e partirà pure una settimana più tardi. Quest'anno Mediaset sta facendo sul serio con gli show, dopo anni di solo trash becero e mediocrità e il mese prossimo tornerà pure Zelig con Bisio e la Incontrada. Speriamo sia meglio dell'ultima inguardabile edizione con Bonolis.


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Settembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ritorna lo storico show *Scherzi a Parte*, che segna un altro grande ritorno a Mediaset, ossia quello di *Enrico Papi* che condurrà questa edizione 2021, la quale segnerà un ritorno alle origini del format, dopo quella deludente del 2018 presentata da Paolo Bonolis. Papi, ad ogni puntata, sarà affiancato da volti femminili e, tra quelli annunciati, ci saranno *Elisabetta Gregoraci* ed *Antonella Elia*.
> 
> Tra le *vittime *degli scherzi avremo: *Manuela Arcuri, Orietta Berti, Paolo Del Debbio, Mario Giordano, Andrea Roncato, Valeria Marini, Antonella Elia* e *Gianfranco Vissani*.
> 
> Scherzi a Parte andrà in onda la *domenica*, in prima serata su *Canale 5*, a partire dal *12 settembre* per sei puntate.


Ancora scherzi a parte...mamma mia..ma non ce la fanno a capire che ormai ste robe sono superate? è come quando riproponi paperissima o la sai l'ultima...è roba scaduta...poi Papi..mamma mia pessimo, il peggior conduttore della TV..
In questi giorni guardavo Guess My Age presentato da Max Giusti, praticamente sembra un altro programma: ironia giusta, toni allegri ma mai imbarazzanti, spariti i concorrenti pagliacci e tutte le boiate che si porta sempre dietro l'ex paparazzo...
Papi è una sciagura ancora non capisco perché lo fanno lavorare..


----------



## jumpy65 (8 Settembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ancora scherzi a parte...mamma mia..ma non ce la fanno a capire che ormai ste robe sono superate? è come quando riproponi paperissima o la sai l'ultima...è roba scaduta...poi Papi..mamma mia pessimo, il peggior conduttore della TV..
> In questi giorni guardavo Guess My Age presentato da Max Giusti, praticamente sembra un altro programma: ironia giusta, toni allegri ma mai imbarazzanti, spariti i concorrenti pagliacci e tutte le boiate che si porta sempre dietro l'ex paparazzo...
> Papi è una sciagura ancora non capisco perché lo fanno lavorare..


Basta non guardarlo. Papi a mio parere è stato uno dei presentatori più innovativi della TV italiana. Questione di gusti.


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (8 Settembre 2021)

jumpy65 ha scritto:


> Basta non guardarlo. Papi a mio parere è stato uno dei presentatori più innovativi della TV italiana. Questione di gusti.


Sarabanda ha fatto la storia della tv.


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Settembre 2021)

Lex Hallelujah ha scritto:


> Sarabanda ha fatto la storia della tv.


La storia del trash vorrai dire..


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Settembre 2021)

jumpy65 ha scritto:


> Basta non guardarlo. Papi a mio parere è stato uno dei presentatori più innovativi della TV italiana. Questione di gusti.


In effetti inventare macchiette come l'uomo gatto non era da tutti..


----------



## Raryof (8 Settembre 2021)

Lex Hallelujah ha scritto:


> Sarabanda ha fatto la storia della tv.


Tanta roba, chi era adolescente al tempo non si perdeva una puntata, purtroppo è un programma anni 90 e nella tv di oggi non potrebbe mai stare, passere e musica e tanta cazzaritudine.
Scherzi a parte altra bella trasmissione anni 90 poi nel 2012-2015 il declino, ricordo con piacere certi scherzi fatti a Giovanni Rana (lui che in sala d'aspetto non trova più la porta d'uscita), a Dustin Hoffman (il nanetto premiato in mezzo ad una platea di soli giganti) e a tanti altri, un tempo in 8 minuti ci mettevano dentro tutto, tanti organizzati per carità ma almeno erano divertenti, quelli con lo spiegone in corso assolutamente inguardabili.
I tempi purtroppo passano e sicuramente in peggio, ma se riuscissero a tornare un pelo indietro con scherzi davvero ben studiati e semplici non sarebbe male, sicuro gli darò un occhio quando li metteranno online.
Quando Cattelan farà una trasmissione dal 1997 al 2004 tenendo incollati gli spettatori nel pre serale su canale 5 allora potrà dire e fare ciò che vuole, per ora è uno messo lì per 2 puntate, giusto per non sbagliare e per farlo partire in maniera morbida, la solita inclusività della rai, ridicoli pure gli spot geriatrici che hanno messo, cercano i giovani puntando ai vecchi e allora molto meglio Pio e Amedeo che non sono nemmeno nati come conduttori di show serali.
Cattelan rimarrà un mistero cosmico della tv, è uno che non ha mestiere ma che per molti dovrebbe fare tutto, show man, comico, varietà, programmi musicali, Sanremo.. bah.


----------



## diavolo (8 Settembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ancora scherzi a parte...mamma mia..ma non ce la fanno a capire che ormai ste robe sono superate? è come quando riproponi paperissima o la sai l'ultima...è roba scaduta...poi Papi..mamma mia pessimo, il peggior conduttore della TV..
> In questi giorni guardavo Guess My Age presentato da Max Giusti, praticamente sembra un altro programma: ironia giusta, toni allegri ma mai imbarazzanti, spariti i concorrenti pagliacci e tutte le boiate che si porta sempre dietro l'ex paparazzo...
> Papi è una sciagura ancora non capisco perché lo fanno lavorare..


Poi lo sanno tutti che gli scherzi sono fake.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (8 Settembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ancora scherzi a parte...mamma mia..ma non ce la fanno a capire che ormai ste robe sono superate? è come quando riproponi paperissima o la sai l'ultima...è roba scaduta...poi Papi..mamma mia pessimo, il peggior conduttore della TV..
> In questi giorni guardavo Guess My Age presentato da Max Giusti, praticamente sembra un altro programma: ironia giusta, toni allegri ma mai imbarazzanti, spariti i concorrenti pagliacci e tutte le boiate che si porta sempre dietro l'ex paparazzo...
> Papi è una sciagura ancora non capisco perché lo fanno lavorare..


Concordo, sti programmi hanno rotto le palle,in primis il grande fratello, peggio di una tassa. 
Gli autori non capiscono che questi programmi sono superatissimi, il flop è inevitabile. Poi si lamentano degli ascolti bassi.

Il grande fratello per esempio: tutti gli anni lo propongono e poi sento dire "grande fratello scarsi ascolti,non lo guarda nessuno"
E ci credo,un programma che non ha nessun tipo di utilità se non per fare del trash vomitevole,la logica conseguenza è che non lo guardi quasi nessuno.

"Scherzi a parte" è un programma che nel 2021 non ha più senso di esistere.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (8 Settembre 2021)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Poi lo sanno tutti che gli scherzi sono fake.


Verissimo. Sono talmente fake che persino le "vittime" degli scherzi fanno la loro parte.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (8 Settembre 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Tanta roba, chi era adolescente al tempo non si perdeva una puntata, purtroppo è un programma anni 90 e nella tv di oggi non potrebbe mai stare, passere e musica e tanta cazzaritudine.
> Scherzi a parte altra bella trasmissione anni 90 poi nel 2012-2015 il declino, ricordo con piacere certi scherzi fatti a Giovanni Rana (lui che in sala d'aspetto non trova più la porta d'uscita), a Dustin Hoffman (il nanetto premiato in mezzo ad una platea di soli giganti) e a tanti altri, un tempo in 8 minuti ci mettevano dentro tutto, tanti organizzati per carità ma almeno erano divertenti, quelli con lo spiegone in corso assolutamente inguardabili.
> I tempi purtroppo passano e sicuramente in peggio, ma se riuscissero a tornare un pelo indietro con scherzi davvero ben studiati e semplici non sarebbe male, sicuro gli darò un occhio quando li metteranno online.
> Quando Cattelan farà una trasmissione dal 1997 al 2004 tenendo incollati gli spettatori nel pre serale su canale 5 allora potrà dire e fare ciò che vuole, per ora è uno messo lì per 2 puntate, giusto per non sbagliare e per farlo partire in maniera morbida, la solita inclusività della rai, ridicoli pure gli spot geriatrici che hanno messo, cercano i giovani puntando ai vecchi e allora molto meglio Pio e Amedeo che non sono nemmeno nati come conduttori di show serali.
> Cattelan rimarrà un mistero cosmico della tv, è uno che non ha mestiere ma che per molti dovrebbe fare tutto, show man, comico, varietà, programmi musicali, Sanremo.. bah.


Sarabanda lo seguivo,quando hanno inventato quei pagliacci de l'uomo gatto e l'uomo tigre,gli ascolti sono andati in picchiata,e ha chiuso baracca.


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Settembre 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Tanta roba, chi era adolescente al tempo non si perdeva una puntata, purtroppo è un programma anni 90 e nella tv di oggi non potrebbe mai stare, passere e musica e tanta cazzaritudine.
> Scherzi a parte altra bella trasmissione anni 90 poi nel 2012-2015 il declino, ricordo con piacere certi scherzi fatti a Giovanni Rana (lui che in sala d'aspetto non trova più la porta d'uscita), a Dustin Hoffman (il nanetto premiato in mezzo ad una platea di soli giganti) e a tanti altri, un tempo in 8 minuti ci mettevano dentro tutto, tanti organizzati per carità ma almeno erano divertenti, quelli con lo spiegone in corso assolutamente inguardabili.
> I tempi purtroppo passano e sicuramente in peggio, ma se riuscissero a tornare un pelo indietro con scherzi davvero ben studiati e semplici non sarebbe male, sicuro gli darò un occhio quando li metteranno online.
> Quando Cattelan farà una trasmissione dal 1997 al 2004 tenendo incollati gli spettatori nel pre serale su canale 5 allora potrà dire e fare ciò che vuole, per ora è uno messo lì per 2 puntate, giusto per non sbagliare e per farlo partire in maniera morbida, la solita inclusività della rai, ridicoli pure gli spot geriatrici che hanno messo, cercano i giovani puntando ai vecchi e allora molto meglio Pio e Amedeo che non sono nemmeno nati come conduttori di show serali.
> Cattelan rimarrà un mistero cosmico della tv, è uno che non ha mestiere ma che per molti dovrebbe fare tutto, show man, comico, varietà, programmi musicali, Sanremo.. bah.


Il problema non è quello che era Sarabanda, che infatti pure io guardavo divertito..il problema è quello che è diventato nel tempo, trash puro dall'uomo gatto in poi con apparizioni di uomo e donna "qualunque cosa", duelli improbabili, sfide ridicole e insopportabili con "el tigre" telepilotato e Papi nella parte del "bulletto" vero insieme a tutto lo studio a perculare l'uomo gatto..una roba pesante perfino per il tempo che oggi sarebbe bannata tempo zero..
Da li papi ha continuato a fare solo sto tipo di TV cercando in ogni programma di infilare dentro personaggi pagliacci pensando di far ridere, ma la maggior parte della gente non sopporta ste cose e infatti ha inanellato una serie infinita di flop..sono certo che guess my age con Max Giusti farà molti più ascolti ( a proposito, ma perché non fanno più BOOOM che era molto bello?)


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (8 Settembre 2021)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Concordo, sti programmi hanno rotto le palle,in primis il grande fratello, peggio di una tassa.
> Gli autori non capiscono che questi programmi sono superatissimi, il flop è inevitabile. *Poi si lamentano degli ascolti bassi*.
> 
> *Il grande fratello per esempio: tutti gli anni lo propongono e poi sento dire "grande fratello scarsi ascolti,non lo guarda nessuno"
> ...



Si lamentano perchè vogliono superare la concorrenza (in questo caso la Rai) e non sempre ci riescono.
Ma gli ascolti del GF non sono bassi,anzi.

Pensa che rimangono incollati alla tv dai 3 ai 4 milioni di pecore telespettatori


----------



## Raryof (8 Settembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Si lamentano perchè vogliono superare la concorrenza (in questo caso la Rai) e non sempre ci riescono.
> Ma gli ascolti del GF non sono bassi,anzi.
> 
> Pensa che rimangono incollati alla tv dai 3 ai 4 milioni di pecore telespettatori


Il Gf ha un grosso seguito social, mi sa.
Sarabanda non è stato chiuso perché era diventato troppo trash o inseguibile è stato chiuso perché dopo 7 anni era assolutamente impossibile tenere la stessa audience, lo stesso interesse di chi magari non era più adolescente e attratto dal clima "giocoso" della trasmissione, ma 7 anni non sono pochi e infatti adesso i preserali sono roba molto più lenta, seria, inclusiva (non vedo programmi pieni di passere come c'erano a Passaparola, Sarabanda stesso, Mai dire..), non è più la tv di 20 anni fa dove si cercava di prendersi in giro e dove i gialappi facevano ridere tutti, adesso c'è voglia di trash e di bollettini giornalieri, infatti un programma come Scherzi a parti o verrà fatto davvero bene o flopperà di brutto.


----------



## Trumpusconi (8 Settembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ritorna lo storico show *Scherzi a Parte*, che segna un altro grande ritorno a Mediaset, ossia quello di *Enrico Papi* che condurrà questa edizione 2021, la quale segnerà un ritorno alle origini del format, dopo quella deludente del 2018 presentata da Paolo Bonolis. Papi, ad ogni puntata, sarà affiancato da volti femminili e, tra quelli annunciati, ci saranno *Elisabetta Gregoraci* ed *Antonella Elia*.
> 
> Tra le *vittime *degli scherzi avremo: *Manuela Arcuri, Orietta Berti, Paolo Del Debbio, Mario Giordano, Andrea Roncato, Valeria Marini, Antonella Elia* e *Gianfranco Vissani*.
> 
> Scherzi a Parte andrà in onda la *domenica*, in prima serata su *Canale 5*, a partire dal *12 settembre* per sei puntate.


Mi sembrano anni di revival della mia gioventù nei primi anni 2000. 
Zelig, Scherzi a parte, Camera Cafè qualche anno fa...
Non che mi dispiaccia, anzi!
La tv era ben altra cosa una ventina di anni fa...


----------



## fabri47 (8 Settembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Il problema non è quello che era Sarabanda, che infatti pure io guardavo divertito..il problema è quello che è diventato nel tempo, trash puro dall'uomo gatto in poi con apparizioni di uomo e donna "qualunque cosa", duelli improbabili, sfide ridicole e insopportabili con "el tigre" telepilotato e Papi nella parte del "bulletto" vero insieme a tutto lo studio a perculare l'uomo gatto..una roba pesante perfino per il tempo che oggi sarebbe bannata tempo zero..
> Da li papi ha continuato a fare solo sto tipo di TV cercando in ogni programma di infilare dentro personaggi pagliacci pensando di far ridere, ma la maggior parte della gente non sopporta ste cose e infatti ha inanellato una serie infinita di flop..sono certo che guess my age con Max Giusti farà molti più ascolti ( a proposito, ma perché non fanno più BOOOM che era molto bello?)


Papi dopo Tale e Quale Show, ha fatto un breve ritorno a Italia 1 per Sarabanda, dopodichè è andato bene scegliendo intelligentemente il porto sicuro di TV8. Si può dire che è uno dei tanti rilanciati da Carlo Conti. I flop li ha fatti quando Mediaset ha provarlo a promuoverlo su Canale 5 per farlo diventare il Gerry Scotti dell'estate prima con L'Imbroglione e poi con Jackpot. Se fa bene ora, sarebbe il suo primo vero successo sul Biscione.


----------



## willcoyote85 (8 Settembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Si preannuncia un'edizione bomba, la vedo malissimo per Cattelan su Rai 1 che andrà lo stesso giorno e partirà pure una settimana più tardi. Quest'anno Mediaset sta facendo sul serio con gli show, dopo anni di solo trash becero e mediocrità e il mese prossimo tornerà pure Zelig con Bisio e la Incontrada. Speriamo sia meglio dell'ultima inguardabile edizione con Bonolis.


bene, il programma è sempre simpatico, papi per me è uno dei migliori (il top nelle vecchie edizioni di la pupa e il secchione).
spero lo condiscano bene con molte tette e culi....
per fortuna torna al vecchio format che quello di bonolis faceva schifo.
peccato che sia di domenica.


----------



## willcoyote85 (8 Settembre 2021)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Concordo, sti programmi hanno rotto le palle,in primis il grande fratello, peggio di una tassa.
> Gli autori non capiscono che questi programmi sono superatissimi, il flop è inevitabile. Poi si lamentano degli ascolti bassi.
> 
> Il grande fratello per esempio: tutti gli anni lo propongono e poi sento dire "grande fratello scarsi ascolti,non lo guarda nessuno"
> ...


e allora perchè li rifanno secondo te? il gf fa girare 3-4 programmi e costa niente. vedi tu.


----------



## fabri47 (8 Settembre 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Cattelan rimarrà un mistero cosmico della tv, è uno che non ha mestiere ma che per molti dovrebbe fare tutto, show man, comico, varietà, programmi musicali, Sanremo.. bah.


Elogiato da quello stesso tipo di pubblico che giudica in base alla rete televisiva. Se lavori su Sky sei un fenomeno, anche se fai lo zero virgola di share come Cattelan con il talk che conduceva, se lavori in Rai o Mediaset sei un venduto e se ti va bene un pensionato. 

Io sono convinto che se in tutti questi anni Temptation Island fosse stato sulla rete di Murdoch ed X Factor su Canale 5, ora si reputerebbe il primo un programma "alternativo" se non intelligente ed il secondo trash. 

Io giudico in base alla rete e trovo X Factor peggiore di Temptation Island, che almeno qualche risata te la fa fare. Ho trovato XF minimamente interessante solo quando è approdato Manuel Agnelli che all'inizio era fuori dagli schemi negli interventi ed anche nelle scelte, vedi i Maneskin che all'epoca erano una boccata d'ossigeno in confronto al ciarpame che girava, ma ora si è ammosciato pure lui adeguandosi al contesto.


----------



## fabri47 (8 Settembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Elogiato da quello stesso tipo di pubblico che giudica in base alla rete televisiva. Se lavori su Sky sei un fenomeno, anche se fai lo zero virgola di share come Cattelan con il talk che conduceva, se lavori in Rai o Mediaset sei un venduto e se ti va bene un pensionato.
> 
> Io sono convinto che se in tutti questi anni Temptation Island fosse stato sulla rete di Murdoch ed X Factor su Canale 5, ora si reputerebbe il primo un programma "alternativo" se non intelligente ed il secondo trash.
> 
> Io giudico in base alla rete e trovo X Factor peggiore di Temptation Island, che almeno qualche risata te la fa fare. Ho trovato XF minimamente interessante solo quando è approdato Manuel Agnelli che all'inizio era fuori dagli schemi negli interventi ed anche nelle scelte, vedi i Maneskin che all'epoca erano una boccata d'ossigeno in confronto al ciarpame che girava, ma ora si è ammosciato pure lui adeguandosi al contesto.


non giudico*


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (8 Settembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Il problema non è quello che era Sarabanda, che infatti pure io guardavo divertito..il problema è quello che è diventato nel tempo, trash puro dall'uomo gatto in poi con apparizioni di uomo e donna "qualunque cosa", duelli improbabili, sfide ridicole e insopportabili con "el tigre" telepilotato e Papi nella parte del "bulletto" vero insieme a tutto lo studio a perculare l'uomo gatto..una roba pesante perfino per il tempo che oggi sarebbe bannata tempo zero..
> Da li papi ha continuato a fare solo sto tipo di TV cercando in ogni programma di infilare dentro personaggi pagliacci pensando di far ridere, ma la maggior parte della gente non sopporta ste cose e infatti ha inanellato una serie infinita di flop..sono certo che guess my age con Max Giusti farà molti più ascolti ( a proposito, ma perché non fanno più BOOOM che era molto bello?)


Figurati, per me dall'uomo gatto in poi la trasmissione è decollata. Trash, chiaramente, ma mi diverto ancora a rivedere la lore con er tigre.


----------



## Giofa (8 Settembre 2021)

Papi purtroppo è sinonimo di fake. A me sarabanda piaceva molto all’inizio, come adoravo Furore sulla Rai con Alessandro Greco. Anche Guess my age era una bella idea, quello che trovo invece insopportabile è l’artificialità dei programmi.Ho perso interesse quando a sarabanda personaggi improbabili indovinavano tutte le canzoni in un secondo e ne sbagliavano puntualmente una, come Guess my age dopo il primo anno è diventato palesemente finto…ma perché?
Riguardo cattelan sarò minoranza ma a me piace molto, ha copiato i talk show americani e ha tenuto in vita xfactor finché non si è stancato (dopo 10 anni)


----------



## fabri47 (8 Settembre 2021)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Papi purtroppo è sinonimo di fake. A me sarabanda piaceva molto all’inizio, come adoravo Furore sulla Rai con Alessandro Greco. Anche Guess my age era una bella idea, quello che trovo invece insopportabile è l’artificialità dei programmi.Ho perso interesse quando a sarabanda personaggi improbabili indovinavano tutte le canzoni in un secondo e ne sbagliavano puntualmente una, come Guess my age dopo il primo anno è diventato palesemente finto…ma perché?
> Riguardo cattelan sarò minoranza ma a me piace molto, *ha copiato i talk show americani* e ha tenuto in vita xfactor finché non si è stancato (dopo 10 anni)


Sai che novità. Lo hanno fatto già Costanzo e Fabio Fazio, che hanno copiato David Letterman. La differenza è che Cattelan ha copiato Jimmy Fallon, che fa una comicità che non si può tradurre come il "Thank You Note", che fuori dal linguaggio americano esce ovviamente una schifezza.


----------



## fabri47 (8 Settembre 2021)

Qui dentro, per quanto riguarda Enrico Papi, nessuno ha citato un altro suo grande successo: Reazione a Catena. Il format lo ha scoperto lui quando era negli Stati Uniti e lo propose a Mediaset, a Italia 1 sotto la sua conduzione, ma la rete lo rifiutò e quindi andò su Rai 1 ma Papi non volle presentarlo perché non voleva lasciare Cologno Monzese e la conduzione finì a Pupo, che all'epoca era addirittura conduttore di successo in Rai.

Ancora oggi Reazione a Catena è un successone, chiunque sia il conduttore. Può piacere o meno come presentatore, ma Papi è indubbiamente preparato nel suo campo.


----------



## Giofa (8 Settembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Sai che novità. Lo hanno fatto già Costanzo e Fabio Fazio, che hanno copiato David Letterman. La differenza è che Cattelan ha copiato Jimmy Fallon, che fa una comicità che non si può tradurre come il "Thank You Note", che fuori dal linguaggio americano esce ovviamente una schifezza.


Non dico che abbia inventato chissà cosa, ma mi sembra una figura fresca. Tra le interviste impomatate di fazio e quelle da sottotitoli di Costanzo scelgo Cattelan. Inoltre a EPCC aveva degli autori validi a mio avviso. Poi naturalmente col passare degli anni diventa sempre più difficile mantenere vivo un format


----------



## Raryof (8 Settembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Qui dentro, per quanto riguarda Enrico Papi, nessuno ha citato un altro suo grande successo: Reazione a Catena. Il format lo ha scoperto lui quando era negli Stati Uniti e lo propose a Mediaset, a Italia 1 sotto la sua conduzione, ma la rete lo rifiutò e quindi andò su Rai 1 ma Papi non volle presentarlo perché non voleva lasciare Cologno Monzese e la conduzione finì a Pupo, che all'epoca era addirittura conduttore di successo in Rai.
> 
> Ancora oggi Reazione a Catena è un successone, chiunque sia il conduttore. Può piacere o meno come presentatore, ma Papi è indubbiamente preparato nel suo campo.



Ogni conduttore deve stare al proprio posto secondo me, Papi sarà anche fake, trash ma sa fare quel genere perché ci ha costruito una carriera sul fare il pirla suonando al pianoforte, ci sta bene su canale 5, Scherzi a parte potrebbe essere il programma giusto per lui dopo l'esperienza a tv8.
Alla rai dovrebbero sperare di poter trasmettere il calcio ogni estate mi sa perché i giovani cercano il trash e la Rai invece cerca di riproporre cose che vanno bene sempre per lo stesso target vecchio e annoiato.


----------



## fabri47 (8 Settembre 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Ogni conduttore deve stare al proprio posto secondo me, Papi sarà anche fake, trash ma sa fare quel genere perché ci ha costruito una carriera sul fare il pirla suonando al pianoforte, ci sta bene su canale 5, Scherzi a parte potrebbe essere il programma giusto per lui dopo l'esperienza a tv8.
> *Alla rai dovrebbero sperare di poter trasmettere il calcio ogni estate mi sa perché i giovani cercano il trash e la Rai invece cerca di riproporre cose che vanno bene sempre per lo stesso target vecchio e annoiato.*


Ma ci sta, ogni rete ha il suo target di riferimento. Però è anche vero che il pubblico cambia, infatti anche la Rai, anche Rai 1 che è la più over, sta tentando di ringiovanirsi vedi gli ultimi Sanremo, ma anche le fiction con cast sempre più giovani e storie più verso il giallo e abbandono totale di prodotti in costume. Per quanto riguarda i giovani, spero che sviluppino bene Valerio Lundini, talento interessante.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (8 Settembre 2021)

Però...bei tempi che mi avete ricordato!

Sarabanda,Camera Cafè,Mai dire goal,Mercante in fiera (non so perchè ma ho sempre la gatta nera in sovraimpressione (  ) ,Campioni il sogno con Ciccio Graziani !


----------



## fabri47 (8 Settembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Però...bei tempi che mi avete ricordato!
> 
> Sarabanda,Camera Cafè,Mai dire goal,Mercante in fiera (non so perchè ma ho sempre la *gatta nera* in sovraimpressione (  ) ,Campioni il sogno con Ciccio Graziani !


Preparati, perché sarà concorrente al GF Vip  . Gnoccona pazzesca ancora oggi.


----------



## Masanijey (8 Settembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Però...bei tempi che mi avete ricordato!
> 
> Sarabanda,Camera Cafè,Mai dire goal,Mercante in fiera (non so perchè ma ho sempre la gatta nera in sovraimpressione (  ) ,Campioni il sogno con Ciccio Graziani !


Ho la lacrimuccia! Io ricordo anche scommettiamo che ma soprattutto ultimo minuto. Il sabato sera andavo a letto con l'angoscia


----------



## Raryof (8 Settembre 2021)

A proposito di Amarcord, Colpo di fulmine verso la fine degli anni 90 mi faceva scassare come poche altre cose (e avevo 8-9 anni), mi vergognavo io per loro....









Bella l'Italia di allora..


----------



## Raryof (8 Settembre 2021)




----------



## willcoyote85 (8 Settembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Elogiato da quello stesso tipo di pubblico che giudica in base alla rete televisiva. Se lavori su Sky sei un fenomeno, anche se fai lo zero virgola di share come Cattelan con il talk che conduceva, se lavori in Rai o Mediaset sei un venduto e se ti va bene un pensionato.
> 
> Io sono convinto che se in tutti questi anni Temptation Island fosse stato sulla rete di Murdoch ed X Factor su Canale 5, ora si reputerebbe il primo un programma "alternativo" se non intelligente ed il secondo trash.
> 
> Io giudico in base alla rete e trovo X Factor peggiore di Temptation Island, che almeno qualche risata te la fa fare. Ho trovato XF minimamente interessante solo quando è approdato Manuel Agnelli che all'inizio era fuori dagli schemi negli interventi ed anche nelle scelte, vedi i Maneskin che all'epoca erano una boccata d'ossigeno in confronto al ciarpame che girava, ma ora si è ammosciato pure lui adeguandosi al contesto.


ma la gente lo guarda xfactor? io non conosco nessuno e per me è uno dei peggiori programmi su piazza. mai guardato. e sinceramente non sapevo neanche che fosse ancora in onda.


----------



## fabri47 (12 Settembre 2021)

Parte stasera!


----------



## fabri47 (12 Settembre 2021)

È in onda!


----------



## fabri47 (12 Settembre 2021)

Bel ritmo finora, finalmente torna lo studio simile ai vecchi fasti. Vediamo come saranno gli scherzi.


----------



## fabri47 (12 Settembre 2021)

Il modello "reaction" a me dà fastidio non poco. Cioè, che mi frega di vedere le facce degli ospiti. Penso che comunque tale scelta pagherà, vista la moda odierna del popolo webete di vedere le facce degli altri quando vedono qualcosa. Ma almeno Papi ci risparmiasse le interruzioni.


----------



## fabri47 (12 Settembre 2021)

Primo scherzo a Vissani carino. Non memorabile, ma almeno sensato e meglio di quasi tutti quelli della passata edizione.


----------



## fabri47 (12 Settembre 2021)

Ahahahahah povera Orietta.


----------



## fabri47 (12 Settembre 2021)

La Arcuri sempre gnocca. Finalmente tornano gli scherzi cattivi, come una volta, senza preoccuparsi delle reazioni della vittima. Bene così!


----------



## fabri47 (12 Settembre 2021)

Orietta Berti: "Io non so qual'è la passWE". Muoio!


----------



## fabri47 (13 Settembre 2021)

*Buona la prima in ascolti: 21,5% di share e 3.506.000 telespettatori.*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Settembre 2021)

Ho visto quello finale ad Andrea Roncato, mitico nel suo anti politically correct e negli insulti al GF ("falliti che fanno vedere solo la fi**", tipo la sua ex-moglie  ).
Infatti lo stanno massacrando su quella fogna di Twitter.


----------



## fabri47 (13 Settembre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ho visto quello finale ad Andrea Roncato, mitico nel suo anti politically correct e negli insulti al GF ("falliti che fanno vedere solo la fi**", tipo la sua ex-moglie  ).
> Infatti lo stanno massacrando su quella fogna di Twitter.


Visto in diretta. Grande! A chi non li ha visti, consiglio di vedere più o meno tutti gli scherzi, alla fine ne erano 4-5, specialmente quello in diretta ad Orietta Berti, il migliore e che per molte parti mi ha steso. La parte peggiore della puntata che non mi ha fatto tanto ridere quella con l'ex Miss Italia nei taxi che si fingeva influencer seguendo le indicazioni di Papi e non pagava ai tassisti.


----------



## fabri47 (13 Settembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Buona la prima in ascolti: 21,5% di share e 3.506.000 telespettatori.*


Alla fin fine, basta che si propone un bel titolo storico, per famiglie, ed il pubblico su Canale 5 torna tutto. Alla faccia di chi pensa che solo con il trash si facciano ascolti. Vediamo le prossime puntate, ma se l'andazzo è questo penso che nel peggiore dei casi si manterrà su un 18% che è comunque buono.

Tra l'altro dicono che questa è stata un'edizione low cost, infatti va la domenica, dove andava in onda Non è la D'Urso che pure aveva bassi costi. Segno che alla fine per fare un buon prodotto televisivo servono più le idee che gli ospitoni.


----------

